# Liveview 5-7-13



## JBroida (May 7, 2013)

Liveview sharpening will be up shortly

[video=youtube_share;xqHUFz9Bk18]http://youtu.be/xqHUFz9Bk18[/video]


----------



## gentlecook (May 9, 2013)

excuse me, woot ?


----------



## JBroida (May 10, 2013)

For some reason the video didn't upload well to youtube


----------

